# Whitewater of the Southern Rockies



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Tried to post a classified ad for this, appears that part of the site is hosed...
2007 Wolverine Press, excellent condition, "the bible" for those who are able to get out and 'splore or if you just want to couch surf. I'm done with both, $75 all in (shipping included to any U.S. address). Paddle on!
Send me a PM to arrange, Paypal to my email is easiest but I'll take any legitimate form of payment (NO cryptocurrency!). take care, st.clair


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Now actually/virtually and in reality sold!


----------

